# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  David to be a Dad?

## moonstorm

This is from the "Star", so i have put it in rumours.........

CORRIE will be rocked by a baby mystery when dodgy David Plattâs girlfriend reveals she is pregnant.

Flighty Tina McIntyre cannot work out whether it is tearaway David who has fathered the child, or a previous lover called Matthew.

Tina (Michelle Keegan, 20) confesses her dilemma to Davidâs mum Gail (Helen Worth, 57).

Gail, whose daughter Sarah (Tina OâBrien, 24) became a mum at 13, takes a sensible approach and discusses the possible option of an abortion.

She tells Tina: âIâm not trying to tell you what to do, and youâre completely within your rights to tell David about the baby.

âIf you do, Iâll support you. But I have to tell you, I worry about what it will do to him.

âAnd if he hears about a termination, I fear for his mental health.â

Tina earlier tried to talk to David (Jack P. Shepherd, 20), with no success.

A Street insider said: âShe believes in her heart of hearts that David could be the dad but sheâs frightened about what his reaction is going to be.â

----------

alvinsduckie (03-02-2008), lizann (29-01-2008), Meh (29-01-2008), tammyy2j (29-01-2008)

----------


## Perdita

Not another unplanned pregnancy.  :EEK!:  Can't the writers think of something else when a couple first get together? Maria preggers, Carla supposedly preggers, now Tina - I am soooo bored with it.  :Thumbsdown:

----------

alvinsduckie (03-02-2008)

----------


## Meh

> Not another unplanned pregnancy.  Can't the writers think of something else when a couple first get together? Maria preggers, Carla supposedly preggers, now Tina - I am soooo bored with it.



Yeah, but with David being a dad its different.

----------


## lizann

There must be a shortage of condoms and contraception and with Gail working at a Doctors she should do something

----------


## Siobhan

> Originally Posted by Perdita
> 
> 
> Not another unplanned pregnancy.  Can't the writers think of something else when a couple first get together? Maria preggers, Carla supposedly preggers, now Tina - I am soooo bored with it. 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but with David being a dad its different.


he would probably sell the baby or something..he is not cut out to be a dad. or maybe this will totally change him

----------


## CrazyLea

I think it would totally change him. For the better. He loved Beth - I think he'd love his own even more.

----------


## tammyy2j

No more Platts please

----------


## Abbie

I think this could be different cos its a different situation and David

----------


## Chris_2k11

> No more Platts please


I think you mean Pratts

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by tammyy2j
> 
> 
> No more Platts please
> 
> 
> I think you mean Pratts


Haha lol 

I know what you mean about the Platts though

----------


## yummy_mummy

i'm not sure if this is a rumour, i think it's true cos i've seen it in inside soap magazine yesturday and they don't usually publish anything that is untrue, apparently she tels gail and gail responds by offereing to support her whatever he decision! not sure if it would make a good storyline though!

----------

